# If you keep doing what you've always done,you'll always get what you've always gotten



## sdavenport

Know that there will never be a perfect time in our life to begin something new.  Think about it.  We are either in the middle of a crisis, finishing up on a current crisis, or about to start a new crisis.  Make a change for the better in the New Year: Don't Procrastinate.


----------

